# Gearing up for kitchen remodel



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Bit of time in the shop today getting ready to tackle kitchen cabinet build.here are both router tables set up,t.s table has a used Veritas fence I bought Friday,set up with sacrificial fences to machine ends of the stiles.incra table is set up fo the rail and stile


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good times are directly ahead. Good luck. Bring on the pics.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Finished sample,all dialed in ,ready to run,just need to mill more stock


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Plywood base for the Veritas fence


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Veritas fence and base assembled together on table,using back of t.s fence to get initial placement,fine adjustment was to loosen one nob and tap.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great looking setup you have there Al with two router tables like that .Looking forward to seeing your project come together

Really liking the intergrating of the router into the tablesaw . We're going to have simular setups someday I hope


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Great looking setup you have there Al with two router tables like that .Looking forward to seeing your project come together


Thanks
Hope you ( and my lady) have lots of patients


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

What cha gonna build first - uppers or lowers?


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> What cha gonna build first - uppers or lowers?


Pantry first,then the uppers, the new pantry can hold what's in the uppers while I do some wall and ceiling repairs,then the new uppers can go in,then the lowers
Of coarse plans can change


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

al m said:


> Pantry first,then the uppers, the new pantry can hold what's in the uppers while I do some wall and ceiling repairs,then the new uppers can go in,then the lowers
> Of coarse plans can change


Al, you need a pair of these. They work great.

Here is a link to where I got the idea.
Super Wicked Awesome Cabinet Jacks | THISisCarpentry


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Mike
Nifty idea,bet many could use them for a few different things


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Mike,

Old Dumbo here just worked out how the lifts work.....

"not slow, just stupid".........LOL


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I used one yesterday to position a drawer in the cabinet I was building. The good thing is it can also be used as a spreader inside of a cabinet or box to push the sides out.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Good idea to have two routers set up. The first time you have to make an extra stile or rail you'll appreciate the time savings.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

al m said:


> Thanks
> Hope you ( and my lady) have lots of patients


I started when I joined the forum. starting as in no RT just and old TS and drill press. I just finished. Family room and kitchen. Big key is keeping the kitchen functioning. That requires storage 

Nice set up you have. I highly recommend a drum sander It saves hours tell her the money saved will pay for it


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I love Mike's jacks, but I'll tell you Al, what I did to hang my cabinets, I 
made year before last. I used "modified" French cleats on my cabinets, and I 
found them to be SOO easy to use to mount cabinets. When I did my research and 
found the French cleats, there were made with like 1x3's or 1x4's. They cut one 
side (long ways), on a 45 degree angle. You screw one to the back of the 
cabinet, with angle cut down and one on the wall, angle cut up. And one spacer 
1x3 screwed to the bottom of the cabinet. But being my walls seem to be not so 
square, I was afraid that if I had to pull out on one side or the other, and it 
would also lift up on the cabinet, when I didn't want it to. So I used the same 
principle, but instead of cutting angles on each 1x4, I cut very loose fitting 
rabbets on each side. With the rabbet facing down and in, on the back of the cabinet, 
and the rabbet facing up and out, screwed to the wall (at the studs). Then all I had to 
do, on the heavy double cabinets, was get someone to help me lift them onto the 
cleat. Then it just hung there while I made any further adjustments, and screwed 
them to the wall. Super easy. Then I just had to trim around the exposed sides 
of the cabinets, to hide the 3/4 space between the cabinets and walls. 
Pictures will explain better. Just another idea..


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I just got two cabinets off someone on Craigslist that have the frnch cleat on them...that made hanging them super easy. Wish I would have seen that idea, or yours, before I installed four cabinets in my kitchen a few months ago. THat wasn't very easy alone.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

^^Lee is that your kitchen ? Wow does that look good


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas so far,going to open separate thread for drawer box choice ,please feel free to help me choose


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ken, that's why I had to come up with something where I could do most of hanging the cabinets, by myself. My son helped me with the sheetrock and the floors, I didn't want him or my wife, to be tied up. And basically, if I can, I much rather work alone. Especially on something that requires finicky tweaks. On that wall with the sink, I had three upper cabinets. I installed one long cleat on that wall. Leveled it good. And all I had to do is get my son to help me raise the three cabinets onto the cleat, and then he took off and did his own thing. I tweaked them square and screwed them in, all by myself. 

Yep Rick and thanks!! That's my kitchen. My first attempt at building and installing kitchen cabinets. We are patiently waiting for that white stove to break, so we can get a matching black one!! ;o)


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> Ken, that's why I had to come up with something where I could do most of hanging the cabinets, by myself. My son helped me with the sheetrock and the floors, I didn't want him or my wife, to be tied up. And basically, if I can, I much rather work alone. Especially on something that requires finicky tweaks. On that wall with the sink, I had three upper cabinets. I installed one long cleat on that wall. Leveled it good. And all I had to do is get my son to help me raise the three cabinets onto the cleat, and then he took off and did his own thing. I tweaked them square and screwed them in, all by myself.
> 
> Yep Rick and thanks!! That's my kitchen. My first attempt at building and installing kitchen cabinets. We are patiently waiting for that white stove to break, so we can get a matching black one!! ;o)


Lee, your cabinets look really nice.

I am afraid we might have another 15 year to go on our white stuff. Everything works just like the other colors, or the stainless (which she hates).


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

N'awlins77 said:


> Yep Rick and thanks!! That's my kitchen. My first attempt at building and installing kitchen cabinets. We are patiently waiting for that white stove to break, so we can get a matching black one!! ;o)


Ok I was wondering about the stove and wasn't sure if that was in the grand schemes of things ,and it seems to work regardless .
I think your kitchen looks absolutely gorgeous ! You have great taste IMO

Sorry for side tracking your thread Al


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

N'awlins77 said:


> We are patiently waiting for that white stove to break, so we can get a matching black one!! ;o)


because you want it to...
it'll never happen...


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> because you want it to...
> it'll never happen...


Lol
My fear is,she wants the new slate colour,only avaliable in a couple brands and each one looks different,after a short while they will go out of production,then one of out "new" appliances will have a calf and we won't be able to match it
Beauty of white


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Argg!
Working on a 24" pantry,will have three drawers and two doors,dress panels each side as they are exposed
Had the joiner,planer and table saw humming all day yesterday,stoped before dinner,cleaned up and took my bride out for dinner and a movie
Back at it today,set up and created the lap joints for the face frame,dry fit only to discover I am two crossers short!
Guess I should learn to count


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

al m said:


> Argg!
> Working on a 24" pantry,will have three drawers and two doors,dress panels each side as they are exposed
> Had the joiner,planer and table saw humming all day yesterday,stoped before dinner,cleaned up and took my bride out for dinner and a movie
> Back at it today,set up and created the lap joints for the face frame,dry fit only to discover I am two crossers short!
> Guess I should learn to count


Yep. Been there, done that.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Running some rails today,this set up works well,great dust control,one problem is I can't get past the knobs of the upper feather board with te pus stick so pull th last bit through
And remove it entirely for the short pieces.next time I am in the city will pick up some studs and nuts to eliminate that problem


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I had that same problem. From looking at the pic, it seems a taller temporary fence with a piece of t track mounted higher up would be your answer. The featherboard has enough adjustment. I have that same featherboard.

Keep the pics coming.
Mike


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

good plan Mike,easy to do too


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Here is a pic of my set up to do some lap joints for the face frames.used the sliding face of my fence as a stop,set behind the blade so no chance of binding,blade set to a height equal to half the thickness of the stock


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

And here is one face frame glued up.More done and some ready to glue,I will spare you the repetion.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

This is a dress panel for the exposed end of a 24" wide pantry.cabinets will be painted so using mdf filler panels in a hardwood frame


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

A close up shows the rail and stile detail as well as some recycled maple from disposed of furniture


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

After a day with the table saw,jointer,planer and of coarse both router tables,what was rough maple this morning is now rail and stiles for the lowers doors


----------



## BTimmer (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for the inspiration. I'm gearing up to build our new kitchen cabinets after I finish a bathroom vanity.

Tim in Burien


----------

